
Agency Risk in Software Teams - gameface
https://github.com/risk-first/website/wiki/Agency-Risk
======
ll918-2
Think I’m on a pet project at the moment. It’s probably going to hit the
buffers in a few months and I don’t think there’s much that can prevent it. So
why not use the time to improve my CV?

I’ve had several of those “dead space” periods s projects wind down and you
have to use the time productively, is my view.

------
bobm_kite9
Hi,

Author here. This is a page from the "Risk-First" project, about risk in
software projects... trying to catalog different types of risks within
software development.

I'd really appreciate some feedback on this subject from this knowledgeable
community, cheers!

Feel free to ask anything.

